# Lost in france!



## carol (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, not exactly but not where I thought I was either! Made a random choice from Internet as a destination when I got off the ferry. Called into Roscoff first - a pretty little place - then set off on my first drive on the right side of the road. Thought my choice took me right out of Roscoff, therefore west. Since looked at the map and have travelled east. Is there any hope? Still, a gorgeous cheap municipal, so a good choice to get me on my way. 

Anybody around in Brittany? :wacko:


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 4, 2013)

well pleased for you carol glad it going ok


----------



## vwalan (Sep 4, 2013)

you really do have to go south out of roscoff ,i take it you are on your way to morlaix .never mind any where you get to will be nice . but you could turn round and go left as you get near st pol de leon .at sibiril turn right to the coast or head to cleder then turn right up to the coast then keep the sea on your right and just look for nice places to stop . mind there is loads you might not get that far each day. 
its all a lovely area .wish i was there .


----------



## n brown (Sep 4, 2013)

have you bought an Aires book ?


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 4, 2013)

Get up early kid and you'll see the sun rise.....that's the east


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 4, 2013)

runnach said:


> What if one is dyslexic? :lol-053:



That'll be the stew....and you get it in the evening


----------



## carol (Sep 4, 2013)

n brown said:


> have you bought an Aires book ?



Hi yes and have got somewhere to head to tomorrow. Honestly, I've made so much fuss about doing this trip and I travelled round India for 6 months by myself! Mind you I was a lot younger and not driving! :wave:


----------



## carol (Sep 4, 2013)

vwalan said:


> you really do have to go south out of roscoff ,i take it you are on your way to morlaix .never mind any where you get to will be nice . but you could turn round and go left as you get near st pol de leon .at sibiril turn right to the coast or head to cleder then turn right up to the coast then keep the sea on your right and just look for nice places to stop . mind there is loads you might not get that far each day.
> its all a lovely area .wish i was there .



To be honest I'm not on my way to anywhere, just pootling. I wish you were here too!


----------



## flyby (Sep 4, 2013)

Go go that the way follow you bonnet


----------



## vwalan (Sep 4, 2013)

when i,m travelling the destination is coming home . where i actually go is anyones guess . mind i do like to carry a compass or have a car compass on the dash . useful for just guessing where you might be heading . 
i like traveling close to the sea . cant get lost then . 
juts thought if your going east you might end up at calais . thats the wrong way . 
anyway if you find yourself near pontivy .you will have to give winny a shout . 
its nice round there ,i must say . he does live in a nice part of brittany . i was at one time thinking of buying near josselin and plourmel. i have several mates living over there . it used to be a good weekend break if you lived here . have fun keep us in touch .


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by Rubbertramp View Post
    Get up early kid and you'll see the sun rise.....that's the east



runnach said:


> What if one is dyslexic? :lol-053:



Then she will be able to watch the sun rising over the seat


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice place to be lost


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Sep 4, 2013)

If you don't know where your going...you'll never be lost.!

jt


----------



## vwalan (Sep 4, 2013)

be ok for ages she will be in france . even we know where she is from here .


----------



## whitevanwoman (Sep 4, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## vwalan (Sep 4, 2013)

wvw is in love with winnie .hee hee . 
sshh dont tell her i said that. ha ha .


----------



## DRoader (Sep 4, 2013)

France is a lovely huge hexagon shaped country with so many borders to pop across if you get a bit bored, Can I suggest you head inland, really deep inland off the normal tourist routes on the D roads. Campervans are welcomed everywhere.  :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've driven in many countries around Europe and I've never got lost once. I have found many alternative destinations though


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Sep 4, 2013)

carol said:


> Well, not exactly but not where I thought I was either! Made a random choice from Internet as a destination when I got off the ferry. Called into Roscoff first - a pretty little place - then set off on my first drive on the right side of the road. Thought my choice took me right out of Roscoff, therefore west. Since looked at the map and have travelled east. Is there any hope? Still, a gorgeous cheap municipal, so a good choice to get me on my way.
> 
> Anybody around in Brittany? :wacko:



I don't know where your hoping to end up but if find yourself around Lake Geneva then go to Yvoire, a small village between Geneva and Thonon-les-Bains on the road to Evian.


----------



## daisymini (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like your having fun...wish i was lost with you..!!  ~Enjoy your trip and I look forward to seeing you when you get back with all the tales of your adventure!!


----------



## carol (Sep 5, 2013)

vwalan said:


> you really do have to go south out of roscoff ,i take it you are on your way to morlaix .never mind any where you get to will be nice . but you could turn round and go left as you get near st pol de leon .at sibiril turn right to the coast or head to cleder then turn right up to the coast then keep the sea on your right and just look for nice places to stop . mind there is loads you might not get that far each day.
> its all a lovely area .wish i was there .





Rubbertramp said:


> Get up early kid and you'll see the sun rise.....that's the east



Hey you I was up at 6 and off the ferry at 7 I'll have you know! But you're right, should've realised when I was driving with the sun in my eyes! Thanks for the tip! :banana:


----------



## lotusanne (Sep 5, 2013)

At least you made it to a campsite so you can relax and chill there  and make plans.  Its just about to turn cold here so make the most of the weather and enjoy your adventures... and don't listen to advice to follow your nose!!!


----------



## carol (Sep 5, 2013)

*Hmmmm. Where to go next?*


----------



## stonedaddy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Go Girl Go*

Its great you are keeping us informed. Just keep going in the opposite direction to the UK as the weather forecast starting later today sounds like it going to be vile. I am sure the more you move the more you will enjoy the experience :drive: . 
.... Tom ....


----------



## voyagerstan (Sep 5, 2013)

when you come to a fork in the road take . its all an adventure .   stan


----------



## Gemani2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh no...Carol ...see what you've done...Ive been going around all day doing my bonnie Tyler impression singing. " lost in France" ...omg...gonna be singing it for days now ! Lol!


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Sep 5, 2013)

voyagerstan said:


> when you come to a fork in the road take . its all an adventure .   stan



That is what eeny meeny is for :lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Sep 5, 2013)

get yourself over to the east,Provence,Gorge du Verdun,Mont Ventoux,park up on the bridge over the mountain stream at Buis les Baronnies and wash your clothes in the freezing water coming down from the pre-Alps and hang them on the gorse bushes-[sob]- really miss the place !


----------



## Covey (Sep 5, 2013)

Not sure I would classify myself as lost, cos I know exactly where I am!!!  

Still in Venlo, Holland, but moving on in the morning to Koblenz in Germany to take a wander up the Mosel valley and take the opportunity to taste a little of its wines.  I could taste a lot if necessary cos I have no plan of where and when I need to be.

Today is the end of my first months wander around parts of Europe, and most of the time I have been in Holland wandering along , finding somewhere nice, and then moving on when the mood takes me.

Today was a "make & mend day" as I will be on the move more up the Mosel valley and The Beast needed a thorough clean, carpet runners washed, engine fluid checks done, fridge restocked, laundry done and now a large Bombay & Tonic in hand.  Its still over 30c outside at 6.15 Europe Time!!

Last week I abandoned my scooter rack which had been damaged with the previous owner in Spain last year and was a little bent.  However, having to use the light bar cos I had my bike strapped to it accentuated the list of the rack, and I saw in Halfords in Daventer (Holland) a Thule bike carrier which attached to the towing ball.  It is brilliant (but expensive!) holds two bikes and only attaches to the towing hook ball.  Not sure how it clamps on so well, but it does and has its own built in electrics.  Highly recommended!!!!!! 

Halfords | Thule Euroway G2 Cycle Carrier

The slightly better news was I paid €275 in Holland AND the Halfords Manager delivered it to where I was keeping The Beast in his car AND he took away the old scooter rack to the local dump.  Brilliant product, good price and a standard of customer service one rarely sees in the UK, let alone from Halfords.


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> Oh no...Carol ...see what you've done...Ive been going around all day doing my bonnie Tyler impression singing. " lost in France" ...omg...gonna be singing it for days now ! Lol!



Me too! :lol-049:


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi all have landed up in a little place called Le Conquet. It's a pretty little port. Am stopping on a free aire and now sat in the tourist office to use their wi fi. Have hardly spoken to anyone one for days! Well not a proper conversation anyway. How long can I last? :scared:


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 6, 2013)

Go find a bar girl


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Go find a bar girl



Why would Carol want a bar girl?


----------



## n brown (Sep 6, 2013)

dyslexia-bear grylls


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2013)

n brown said:


> dyslexia-bear grylls



Beer Glass?


----------



## n brown (Sep 6, 2013)

that's the one !


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 6, 2013)

Now boys Carole may like a bar girl, but there is no reason she should not find a bar ! To drink in


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Now boys Carole may like a bar girl, but there is no reason she should not find a bar ! To drink in



Oh she'll sniff a bar out right enough!


----------



## vwalan (Sep 6, 2013)

more likely to find a bronzed surfer boy down there i would say . great area . should be a good party area .


----------



## CHRISTINEPHIL (Sep 6, 2013)

*Hi*

Carol get lost in France she gets lost when second van in a convoy in UK just to catch the ferry


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 6, 2013)

We are all following your thread with great interest, will we ever see you again I ask myself. lol


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Go find a bar girl



You trying to get me in trouble? :lol-053:


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Oh she'll sniff a bar out right enough!



Not sure i like the sound of that Rob? :dance:


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2013)

carol said:


> Not sure i like the sound of that Rob? :dance:



I'll reword it more elegantly Carol.

Carol will navigate herself to the nearest fine hostelry, partake of the ambience with the local gentlefolk, then get sh*tfaced!


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Sep 6, 2013)

carol said:


> Hi all have landed up in a little place called Le Conquet. It's a pretty little port. Am stopping on a free aire and now sat in the tourist office to use their wi fi. Have hardly spoken to anyone one for days! Well not a proper conversation anyway. How long can I last? :scared:



When that happens to me I just listen to the "voices" :blah:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 6, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I'll reword it more elegantly Carol.
> 
> Carol will navigate herself to the nearest fine hostelry, partake of the ambience with the local gentlefolk, then get sh*tfaced!



As if!

She's such a nice quiet girl.


----------



## jennyp19 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Carol - pleased you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds as if you've got this trip sussed Carol - being laid back is the only way to be! Hope you have a really fantastic time - wish I was over there too as the rain beats on my tin roof!


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2013)

CHRISTINEPHIL said:


> Carol get lost in France she gets lost when second van in a convoy in UK just to catch the ferry



Thanks for sharing that! Everyone who knows me knows I have no sense of direction! :rolleyes2:


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> As if!
> 
> She's such a nice quiet girl.



Nice? Quiet? GIRL? :wave:


----------



## toasty (Sep 7, 2013)

Where are you now Carol?  You are making us all homesick for the open road - if you see what I mean :nicethread:


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## vwalan (Sep 7, 2013)

hi. yes its nice around there .busy little town . we used to go to gourlizon just south of there to a m,bike do in the summers . mind havent been for awhile it was a celtic bike swap meet with the cornish bikers . there is so much to see in brittany and it does sort of change as you go round it. 
by the sea or inland . there is lots to see . you will soon be round to the south coast that is another world to the rest of it . you realy can spend weeks there and still have lots you havent seen . keep a diary though it is usefull for the memory jogs as time goes by . 
we always stuck a cornish flag on our camper when visiting brittany ,it made a talking point with many . but keep saying bon jour and bon soir .you will meet some lovely folk for sure .best part of france is brittany .


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi vw am really loving it and enjoying my little van soooo much. It's great getting up in the morning and thinking, shall I stay or move on? So far I've only stayed one place twice and that was my first stop. :wave:


----------



## vwalan (Sep 7, 2013)

you soon say shall we stay another one . 
but do what ever you feel seems right . 
theres always a next time . 
if the sun is shining you have water ,bread and some food .just lie back and relax . 
oh i forgot some nice red wine or some beer .ha ha. plenty of that in france .


----------



## n brown (Sep 7, 2013)

I must say I agree,aires are handy,but not a great social encounter,more likely to get chatting parked up by lakes and rivers and beaches where other vans wildcamp.how's your French anyway ?


----------



## jonnyboyward (Sep 7, 2013)

probably a bit late im 2hrs inland from la Rochelle im heading north on my way home on the 16th my first port of call is les sables


----------



## jonnyboyward (Sep 7, 2013)

check out bay de trespass  and audierne s Brittany  , the crozon peninsular is beautiful also me and the dog are heading that way myself from the 16th for some surf


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2013)

n brown said:


> I must say I agree,aires are handy,but not a great social encounter,more likely to get chatting parked up by lakes and rivers and beaches where other vans wildcamp.how's your French anyway ?



Comme si comme ca! Once I get going it comes from nowhere! Very basic but I get by and understood when need be. How's yours n brown?


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice pics and nice van. Yes am moving in that direction - Concarneau and Carnac - don't know how Far East that is and can't reach maps. Then at some point inland and hopefully a visit to yours! Will then visit Concale before heading back up through Normandy to Calais I think....or Le Havre....


----------



## n brown (Sep 7, 2013)

carol said:


> Comme si comme ca! Once I get going it comes from nowhere! Very basic but I get by and understood when need be. How's yours n brown?


 quite bon actuellement ,especially improved by alcohol. a couple of drunken nights round a bonfire with a few Froggies beats years of schooling !


----------



## Skar (Sep 8, 2013)

We are leaving home tomorrow and expect to be in Morbihan by Tuesday Lunchtime, look out for the sticker!


----------



## Skar (Sep 8, 2013)

The weather is one of the reasons for the choice but very little seems reasonably certain at the moment with many weather sites having different opinions, many show good weather next weekend, we are ever flexible but the intention is to follow the Brest Nante Canal for a few days before dropping down to the coast and heading Eastwards. Which weather forecast do you find is most accurate for you?


----------



## Skar (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, that looks like a really nice spot, overnight ok there?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, Carol, you lucky, lucky girl! 

You're getting so many suggestions for good places to visit you'll have to extend your holiday!

I absolutely love France and it's been way too many years since I was there... 

Enjoy! :banana:


----------



## 666jw (Sep 8, 2013)

Skar, look for the clues.... Tall, rides a motorbike, probably carrying building materials or onions.
Oh and has a strong Lancashire accent. Sorry WIn couldn't resist !


----------



## carol (Sep 13, 2013)

*Bonjour mes Amis!*


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 13, 2013)

well now you got internet just pm him


----------



## carol (Sep 13, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> well now you got internet just pm him



Have just emailed him...


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Sep 13, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## edina (Sep 13, 2013)

carol said:


> Have just emailed him...



Don't mention grouting!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been following your journey with interest.

You've done well girl.


----------



## GRWXJR (Sep 13, 2013)

Carol - your trip sounds grand.  Lisa and I travelled by motorbike around some of the bits you've been (Josselin etc.) 2 years ago - just for a week but we really took to Brittany.

This year there's been a very ill rellie, while I also have a very poorly friend of 30-years standing so we didn't want to be far away - so we've stayed pretty local to be available.  Sully the LDV took us for a very enjoyable week up through Mid-Wales up as far as Anglesey and back down through the Borders and Marches back to S Wales in August instead of anything more ambitious.  That way we could be where we needed to be in a few hours if necessary (it wasn't).

Actually we had a very good time and I'm not complaining - but your thread has got me wistfully thinking how nice a couple of weeks wandering round Brittany would be.  Maybe next year!

Its a lovely place and it sounds like you're enjoying it immensely.  Enjoy!


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 13, 2013)

We have just got back from two weeks poodlin' around Northern France and just FYI the average price that we paid for diesel was 1.362 euros/litre which equates to £1.16/litre. Quite refreshing as our local Tescos is charging the best part of £1.46!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your time over there, we regret coming home already!
Regards Rog.


----------

